# Snowflake and Biscuit!!



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well so much for a slow introduction! 
Biscuit decided he was on the FAST track!
He just sauntered right on out of his room, walked up to both dogs and said "hello" then proceeded to say "hi" to everyone else!! AND...there were NO hissy fits...
Unbelievable!!! 

NOW...On a different note...
I've got a sneeking suspicion, 
that Snowflake is deaf...
Sigh...Classic white cat, blue eyes...
And if so, there is no way in hades, that she is going anywhere...

What I could really use, is some insight on how to make a deaf cats life better...
Any special things I need to know??
All insights appreciated!!

The vet 'guestimated' she's around 4 or 5 years old...
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know much about normal cats... but I don't think Munch is any different, really. I don't waste my money on noisy toys, but other than that he's perfectly normal lol. I do use hand signals with him for tricks and no and such, tho, so I guess that's different. And I play "find the kitty" when I come home from work, but he sticks close to me when I'm home 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

How awesome that she took charge! Go Snowflake! It sounds like she found her furver home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C, does Munch make a lot of eye contact with you?
Snowflake seems to "Feel" vibrations through the floor, if that makes sense to you...
Does Munch still meow and all that stuff? 
Snowflake has got a very dainty meow...


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahahahaha *breath* Hahahahahaha does Munch meow Hahahahahaha. .. ok sorry, I'm done


Yes. He is the noisiest friggin' cat! He talks, yells, screams, and yowls. He even asks questions (cutest little prrmmm? Ever! ) all the flippin' time! 

Yes he watches the dogs and I closely, makes eye contact with all of us... which is sometimes disconcerting for Oliver lol. 

But you must realize, I'm so used to animals that cant hear, I forget what's *normal*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL!! Thanks DD&C!! I needed a laugh!
Yeah...I'm just trying to figure out her
"Normal"!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to answer you about the vibration question. Yes, deafies feel and pay attention to vibrations. They also can feel air moving, so opening a door will often get their attention. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks DD&C! Another Question for you!
Does a deaf cat have a harder time getting along with 'hearing' cats or can they 'read' the other cats body language?
If they were born deaf, they still would have learned body language...maybe??


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch has always been an only cat, so I have no idea. But I would assume, since cats rely so much on body language (over verbal), they wouldn't have an issue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Look on the bright side! You can vacuum the living room without disturbing the cat!!!

:crazy

Congratulations, 9cats2dogs!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

There are soooooo many benefits to having deaf pets, it's not funny. LOL. I will ALWAYS adopt deafies. .. I just like them better! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Look on the bright side! You can vacuum the living room without disturbing the cat!!!
> 
> :crazy
> 
> Congratulations, 9cats2dogs!!


And rip off a piece of tin foil without a complete freak out!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Open a can without a helper...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

LOL, for REAL. Jem could hear a can open from a upstairs and come running. I'd have to show him the can of beans or whatever it was and let him sniff it to get him to settle down.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Karina is deaf and I don't do anything extra to make her life enjoyable - she seems happy. She misses out on some treats because she doesn't hear me call the cats or doesn't hear the crinkle, but she is the one that is on a diet so I don't feel too bad. What she doesn't know...

She seems just as happy as my hearing cats - she is a bit older, so very happy to spend most of her time napping. She loves snuggling in bed with me and is pretty much glued to the bed if I'm in it. The other cats can startle her if they jump up unexpectedly and she will swat at them but as soon as she sees them she is fine and they don't seem to take offense, they just cuddle in. She plays with the other cats a bit, but not nearly as much as the rest. She also play with toys a bit but again, she's older and very happy to nap or find Gia or Aries and snuggle.

I foster cats, so she is exposed to a lot of new cats and has three permanent feline friends. She isn't as quick to befriend a new foster, but she also was a stray on a reserve with a bunch of other cats at one point, so she really doesn't seem bothered by new cats. She seems to speak 'cat' very well and has no issues with other kitties but that might be largely due to her past life.

She responds to vibrations really well so she doesn't seem to get startled too easily. I do sneak up on her when she is sleeping, but I pet her gently and she just opens her eyes and purrs - never any fear or aggression. She is a very chatty cat, she talks all the time when she is up and around me. She really isn't very different from my other cats. I don't think of her as different as all... well, I guess the fact that she is older and not as nutty as the other three makes her more 'different' than her not hearing (not sure if she is less playful because she can't hear, doesn't sound like it slows Munch down!). 

I actually only thought about her being deaf just today - Orion is TERRIBLE about going on the counters and I have been getting so annoyed with him that I bought a Scraminal. The other cats have the decency to wait until I'm away or in bed to play on the counters, but he is an entitled brat and would jump up when I was prepping food (and meow angrily when I shooed him off!). Today, with the scraminal, he got caught 7 times going onto the counter and set off a LOUD alarm. 4 poor hearing kitties were terrified, Orion was like a 2 year old having a tantrum, giving the Scraminal the evil eye and meowing angrily at it, and Karina was happily napping downstairs. Normally I barely notice her deafness - it was just funny today when all self respecting cats were upstairs hiding, Orion was being beligerant as usual, and Karina was sleeping peacefully.

I'm sure Snowflake will fit in just fine! It took me a while to notice that Karina is deaf, she's that in tune with vibrations etc.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Open a can without a helper...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:shock:

That's possible??!? Imagine that....


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Munch version 2?????????


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowflake is acting all lovey one minute and then hissing and growling the next...not sure what's up with that...
I am respectful of her space and only pet her when she has rubbed my hand first...I also know not to push it...
She is out and enjoys laying on the high side of our eating counter!
I don't know what she had to put up with before, but I can see she is going to be a slow work in progress to win her trust and for her to realize she's safe here.

Biscuit is just plain mellow! 
He hasn't hissed at any of the other cats here, even tho' he's been hissed at a few times, by two of my 'diva' cats!
He politely just turns his head and ignores them!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish all cats came to us perfect, don't you. But alas, it's often not meant to be. She may have been abused or treated harshly for who knows what behavior. Try to narrow down when she reacts like this. Is it when she is in a certain room or when you are wearing clothing that may have a certain different scent on it? There may be no rhyme or reason to her actions; she just may need some time to level out her emotions. We've had Lacey a year and are still working on the nipping out of fear or frustration but it's getting so much better. I can almost totally trust her (and her me) - I call it the "sweet spot" in a relationship. 

We have a cat at the shelter that is all lovey dovey in the cage but as soon as you open it she sounds like something from a horror movie. Needless to say it's a big turn off to anyone willing to glance her way. She will take ALOT of work. I'm sure under your expert care, Snowflake will come around to becoming a peaceful, well adjusted babydoll in no time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Marcia! I can just imagine some of the stories our cats could tell us...about other people and places...
And I am feeling more and more convinced that little Snowflake is deaf, which I'm sure isn't helping in a new strange place.
She is a beautiful little cat and her eyes look sad sometimes...
Other times, its like she's sizing me up!
I hope she decides that hubby and I are "Cat Worthy" in time...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, she will!! She just needs to rely on her other senses like taste buds and touch. I firmly believe a gentle touch, hug and yummy food works wonders! She IS beautiful - it will be fun to watch the journey she is going to have with you. I don't think I've ever adopted a cat that wasn't two steps forward and one back and with a stray like this you just don't know what you are getting, emotion wise. 

Maybe she is sizing you up wondering when her people are going to come back for her - or what you've done with them - or why they haven't come for her or even where they are. She was probably dumped but probably does not realize this and misses her family.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poor Snowflake had a bunch of mats on her tummy and under her front legs that I carefully had to get out...and you should have heard her complain, one thing she's not, is voiceless! !
Patience, I have, especially for animals...
People at times, is a different story!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

*84cats2dogs*! Wow!! congrats on adding to the fam!

Little Snowflake and Bisquit couldn't have landed a more loving, nuttier slave!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

cat face said:


> *84cats2dogs*!


Ha ha! That was good.

I think Munch's person mentioned he's loud too. Maybe the deaf animals vocalize more loudly since they can't hear themselves, there's no real way to regulate their volume other than just do what seems right to them.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

cat face said:


> *84cats2dogs*! Wow!! congrats on adding to the fam!


8-O


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank You Everyone!

Tiliqua, Thanks for the thoughtfull reply about your experience with Karina! It does help when other people have/are living with a 'deafie'!

DD&C, Thanks for your input and the laughs!! Snowflake might end up being..."Bonnie, to Munchs Clyde"!!

Marcia, Thanks for your support and experience with older shelter cats! Your insights are appreciated! 

Cat face, Thanks for you humor!! You seem to have a knack for well placed brevity!

NebraskaCat, Thanks for your humour as well and your insights into shelter cats.

Emily, Thanks for your support as we both journey with our new additions!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Ha ha! That was good.
> 
> I think Munch's person mentioned he's loud too. Maybe the deaf animals vocalize more loudly since they can't hear themselves, there's no real way to regulate their volume other than just do what seems right to them.


It's a common complaint about deafies, for sure. Mouse has this high pitched scream that is AWFUL! And her bark is ridiculous. Munch isn't much better. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Biscuit's AKA is Zen Cat! He is unbelievably mellow!!
He was sharing counter space with Peaches, the Ruling Queen, and she was, meh-whatever! 
Then he joined Mr. Jazz to watch birdies outside the window! Mr. Jazz was totally cool with it!

What is funny, is to watch Mr.Jazz beat feet when Snowflake is checking things out!! He's like, Eek! Who is this albino Pather that keeps hissing!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sharon, is Snowflake hissing out of fear or what? Is it a "stay away from me" hiss or is it a "I want to eat your face" kind of fear hiss?

We have a little tuxedo that reminds me of Missy at the shelter. She is the most adorable ball of fur you've ever seen but she hisses at other cats. I can't tell if it's precautionary fear or aggression hissing at this point because I can only take one out at a time so no immediate interaction.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, 
Snowflakes hissing is much more of the "I don't know you yet, so please respect my space" type!
Rather than, "I will Rip your face off!" type!
She and Banjo were actually sharing the bed on the dryer last night, my hubby reported...he wanted to get a picture with his cell, to send me...
But she jumped down to follow him into the kitchen!!
She also has a complaining sound she makes, which is very cute!
Its not a hiss or a growl...kind of a meowing mutter (?) Anyway its cute!
The resident clowder are respecting her space, not trying to be pushy at all!
So that's why I'm happy her and Banjo were sharing a bed together! 
That means she allowed it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowflake was almost a 'Stuck' kitty! She has been busily exploring and leave it to cats and ferrets to find small spaces...she did!
Under a corner cabinet in the kitchen!
Hubby just sent me this picture a few minutes ago!
He said he saw her tail disappearing under the cabinet and couldn't believe his eyes!!
It took her a while to wiggle her way out, but she's ok!!
Needless to say, but that opening is getting blocked off pronto!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

SHEESH!! That is one place my cats never thought of!! Thank goodness!
Wow, glad she's back out and everything is good!

I just couldn't imagine ripping cabinets out to retrieve a kitty!! oi vey!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat face, be very happy that they haven't! Lol! AND of course I'm at work, so I'm thinking how to get her unstuck if she is!
Oui Vey, Is right!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww - that's a cute photo! Can we get more photos of them??


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Aww - that's a cute photo! Can we get more photos of them??


I'll try and get some this afternoon/evening...
However-No more hopefully, of her exploring where she shouldn't be!
That was a little scary this morning when hubby sent me that picture!


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

With any cats who are without 1 or more sense, it's best to focus on the sense they do still have. There are toy balls that light up when rolled around, so deaf cats can occupy themselves that way. Anything shiny that reflects light, and those puzzle balls that you can fill with treats. She'll be able to smell the treats and roll it around. Apart from that, I think facial expressions are really important. I've never been with a deaf animal before, but I'm sure it's like any other training. I'm sure you can pair expressions with actions or objects and she'll learn to associate those things together.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Tokkaebi! Some good points there!! :-D


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I glued down my vent covers because I was afraid of Lacey wiggling her way down into the duct work!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, All my heating vent covers are screwed down because we once had five cats that I was working on socializing, lift the one in their room and all five wiggled their way inyo the heat ducts! :O
We did get all five out!!
But I promply screwed down all the vents in the house!!:-D


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Thanks Tokkaebi! Some good points there!! :-D


Tokkaebi, I just noticed from another thread you responded to...
That you have a cat named Biscuit to!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Progress!! Snowflake on counter and Charlie on back of couch!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

GREAT progress! Your Charlie looks a lot like my Jack!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> GREAT progress! Your Charlie looks a lot like my Jack!


HaHa! From how you've described Jack-It would take at least two of Charlie to weigh as much as Jack!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Loving the new name!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww - Snowflake is gorgeous! She looks like Gia!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

They look happy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One I took tonight after I got home!







I'd say Snowflake is settling in!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

TEN??? TEN cats and 2 dogs???!!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I know Marcia, it's no where near enough. I think it should be at LEAST *39*. Of course it could just be rounded to a *zillion* and be done with it LOL


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol Cat Face! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat face-To Funny!!
Biscuit Pictures! ! 

























He's sooooo Mellow! And I love his little tail!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww, he lost part of his tail??!! My Missy has a cropped tail too. I wish I could learn about her first 11 years before I found her!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd asked the vet about his tail Marcia, and the vet thinks it was surgically cropped, he says the tail that's left is very straight and there's no 'kink' on the tip...
It could have been one of those 'slammed in a door' things, and he needed to have it amputated. 
He's sure a happy camper tho'!
And very mellow!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm taking Snowflake to get spayed Friday morning...
I'm really hoping and praying that she hasn't already been...
The idea that she would be going through something that was already done...Sigh...just seems...so unfair for her, to have to go through the recovery...again...
I guess, thinking about it, if she has already been spayed, it won't require as much 'work' to be done...and she can be closed up with minimal 
stiches...


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

ok, I must have missed something. Is she in heat? Queens can go in heat even AFTER being spayed? I'm sorry 561cats2dogs, you probably said something about it somewhere... it's morning here and I just got done with the morning "routine", so still bewildered. lol


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

cat face it's not that she's in heat, the issue is that the vet couldn't tell if Snowflake had been spayed or not so they need to 'spay' her at which point they might find out she already has been.

10cats2dogs (or 79cats14dogs, etc lol), Snowflake and Biscuit are so gorgeous, and they are so lucky to have you!! Glad things are going well with the assimilation into your clowder. :luv


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

oh man!! that is awful! 
Thanks Heather for explaining that one.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowflake was already spayed!!
YAY! When they gave her a really close shave, they found the little scar!!
So she didn't have to be cut into!
This just makes me happy for her!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

This thread is just wonderful!! Congrats on the new kitties..they are gorgeous and they do look content.  

I can't tell you how many times I chuckled at this thread...especually when your cat #'s kept increasing (439 cats 2dogs) hahahahaha
Or if munch meowed and her owners response

They couldn't have found a better mommy


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am happy for Snowflake and her tiny scar (although she may not be too happy about the vet visit for a close shave). 

Can't resist....Really thankful 782CatsAnd2Dogs is so good about spay/neutering her cats....can you IMAGINE the number if she didn't??????


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Guys!! I needed some laughs today!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

890cats5dogs, (no one is increasing the dog number and if she has that many cats, you know she has more dogs by now! ) I'm so glad she didn't have to be spayed again! That's so much better for her and tour pocketbook! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C,
Sorry!! Still only TWO Dogs!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay for Snowflake!! So glad she didn't have to have surgery! Poor little girl would have had a recovery and stitches for nothing.



DeafDogs&Cat said:


> 890cats5dogs, (*no one is increasing the dog number* and if she has that many cats, you know she has more dogs by now! )


I did!! 


Heather72754 said:


> 10cats2dogs (or 79cats14dogs, etc lol), Snowflake and Biscuit are so gorgeous, and they are so lucky to have you!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Yea!!! YAY!!! Yipeeeeee!!! Soooo glad she didn't have to go through another op!!
happy for you too *926cats2dogs*!! I know you're ecstatic.  Good news all 'round, now on to the fastest growing clowder population of CF!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat face, ROFL!! 
I think there's a few here who have more!!
Whether its theirs or theirs plus fosters!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Sharon - I just noticed your username got updated. Is it really 10 now or are you already planning for the next addition?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Emily, There still is one...I planned 
for...
Midnight, my little Shack Cat...
She's had my heart for quite a while now...♡


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Awww, yeah, Midnight is a beauty! I'm sure you'll be able to talk some sense into her and get her indoors (or have one of the other 9 kitties do it )!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Can't resist....Really thankful 782CatsAnd2Dogs is so good about spay/neutering her cats....can you IMAGINE the number if she didn't??????


:lol: This thread is awesome! So glad they found such a great home. Especially Snowflake - Gia's twinsie!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiliqua, Gia is Beautiful!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Tiliqua, Gia is Beautiful!!


Agreed! She, Snowflake and Karina would make a lovely photo! And maybe a dressed up Munch can join the girls!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! Munch dressed up as the Cat about Town with Three Gorgeous Ladies for his Entourage!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol you guys are hilarious. .. I wonder if I can find a little tux and top hat... hmmmm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's an update!
Snowflake, aka 'Diva' is curled up on my lap!
We have been letting her set the pace pretty much for interaction with us and its paying off!

Also a picture of Biscuit laying with Peaches on the counter together!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WooHoo! Snowflake slept on the bed with us last night, little Diva that she is, was first gently tapping my face and when I started petting her, her purr engine kicked in to overdrive!
She settled herself in between our heads finally!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah for Snowflake! Didn't take her long to find HER place! I am so happy she found you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice!! Glad she settled in so well!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awe that's awesome! You sure did end up with a couple of perfect new additions! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, its almost scary at how well they have both fit in!
Biscuit is just soooo laid back and cute!
He's like a " Whaz up" kinda dude! 
And Snowflake really is a 'Diva' kind of girl!!


----------



## tank (Jan 31, 2014)

You had great luck with the intro! I hope you can help Snowflake's life if Snowflake is deaf.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Tank! I haven't quite made up my mind about her being totally deaf...It might be 'Selective Hearing' at work!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it's alot easier to tell if a dog is deaf than a cat lol. Tho with Munch, it's quite obvious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohhh! I just saw this thread today, which I missed. Is it a challenge caring for a deaf cat? though some of you seemed to make it sound easy, lol...No more "NO! NO!", clapping hands, lol...lots of adjustment I believe. Anyway, just hope Snowflake is just partially deaf and not totally. Some human have some hearing impairment where they can't hear low/high pitch sound.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats are amazing! No matter what the disability they seem to get on with life. They are inspiring.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I couldn't make my bed...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She is so adorable.....getting some much needed rest!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, she is so cute! Looks like she's a sweetie.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww I love that you can sneak up and get adorable pics of deafies lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

